# Replacing Stove Top with Range



## the.vicster (Feb 23, 2006)

We are remodeling and will be changing out our stove top with a range. The current wiring is bx cable with one red, one black and one white wire. The current breaker is 2 - 2 pole 30 amp breakers. The installation manual states "You must us a 3-wire, single-phase A.C. 208Y/120 Volt or 240/120 Volt, 60 hertz electrical system." The appliance store sold us a 3 pole -4 wire surface mount range outlet (requiring 2 hot wires, one neutral and one ground) and a 4 wire range power cord. Will we be able to utilize the existing wiring for the new range or should we just run new from the box?


----------



## Aceinstaller (Feb 24, 2006)

seeing that they used BX cable to run to the old unit, I would recommend running a new ground or hardpiping to the box carrying your new outlet and if hard piping(conduit), ground the outlet to the junction box.  everything else sounds fine.


----------

